# Installare hamachi [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Salve voglio installare hamachi,ma quando lo emergo mi da questo errore:

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_TUN:         is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2.ebuild, line 39:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/temp/build.log'.

e nn capisco cosa devo abilitare nel kernel. Sapete aiutarmi?Last edited by Karhot87 on Mon Jun 25, 2007 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_TUN: is not set when it should be.

 

c'è scritto cerca nel file .config la riga CONFIG_TUN

poi salva e riprova

```
nano /usr/src/linux/.config
```

poi  cerca la config_tun

e metti nel file 

```

CONFIG_TUN=y

```

ricompila il kernel

----------

## Karhot87

Ok, grazie, sono riuscito ad installarlo, ma nn funziona...

----------

## 102376

riesci a compilare ma non funziona....... cioè non parte l'eseguibile

fallo partire da shell e poi posta l'errore che vediamo

----------

## Karhot87

Allora, se lancio:

  "hamaci start" 

l'errore è il seguente:

 "25 17:49:22.120 [   0] [24238] tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)"

se invece avvio la gui con il comando "ghamachi" esce fuori una finestra con scritto:

"TAP/TUN not found"

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

devi prima lanciare 

modprobe tun--> tuncfg-->hamachi -l XXXX <--crei le chiavi 

poi

hamachi start--> hamachi login

ovviamente devi avere il kernel compilato con il modulo tun/tap o compilato staticamente

sennò non funziona.

----------

## Karhot87

Grazie  wilma_dammi_la_clava, nn ho capito bene il comando 

hamachi -l XXXX

ma cmq adesso hamachi funge.

----------

